# DIY deer hunt in N Missouri or SE OHIO help?



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Anybody ever did it for late season? I am thinkin of packing the truck and doin some exploring. I have never been to Mo. or Ohio so I am gonna be going blind. Thanks for any help.

I would rather you PM me with any info please. Too many lurkers for me.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We hunted private land in Sullivan Co two years ago on three different farms and only seen a few does. The crops were gone and the deer movement was minimal similar to Michigan after the firearm starts. The locals say that the late season is when they see the biggest deer but if you dont have a good food source it can be tough. Probably would be worth the trip to be able to eliminate or find new areas if your going to make it an annual trip.Good Luck


----------

